# OverDrive vs. OD2



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

Has anyone ridden the TCR Advanced and the Advanced Pro side by side? I understand that they have the same frame, but different wheels and fork. Or specifically, steerer tube. The Advanced has the aluminum OverDrive 1.25-1.125 tapered, whereas the Pro has the carbon OverDrive 2 1.5-1.25 tapered steerer. 

Some say this is an annoyance because it's too hard to find a stem. Giant claims that it offers a 30% improvement in torsional stiffness which leads to more precise steering. 

I can't seem to find any reviews that actually compare both. I guess one issue is that the bikes also have different wheels, which likely has a greater impact than different steerers.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Aug 3, 2017)

The stem situation is actually not that bad. Apart from Giant, Canyon, Syncros and Ritchey (I think) also make 1.25" stems.

I haven't compared the steerers, I just went with the nicest bike that fit my budget (Adv Pro 1 Disc).


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Aug 3, 2017)

Forgot to mention that the Specialized Multi Stem (or however it's called) also works. It's essentially a 31.8 mm steerer tube stem (1&1/4") that comes with angled 1&1/8" spacers/sleeves for the steerer clamp area to fine-tune the angle. In the base setting without sleeves it's a 24° stem however, so quite the extreme position. But if anyone's looking for a super-aggressive stem for their Giant road bike, it's a great option.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

TiCoyote said:


> Has anyone ridden the TCR Advanced and the Advanced Pro side by side? I understand that they have the same frame, but different wheels and fork. Or specifically, steerer tube. The Advanced has the aluminum OverDrive 1.25-1.125 tapered, whereas the Pro has the carbon OverDrive 2 1.5-1.25 tapered steerer.
> 
> Some say this is an annoyance because it's too hard to find a stem. Giant claims that it offers a 30% improvement in torsional stiffness which leads to more precise steering.
> 
> I can't seem to find any reviews that actually compare both. I guess one issue is that the bikes also have different wheels, which likely has a greater impact than different steerers.


I have a Canyon with a 1 1/4" steerer. I found quite a few options when shopping around. As mentioned above, Ritchey, Giant, Canyon, Syncros... also Zipp and FSA. I chose the Ritchey for the aesthetics. They are pricey, but very stiff and light. 

https://us.ritcheylogic.com/us_en/superlogic-c260-84d-stem

If you are ok with Alloy, I think the Canyon stem was the most inexpensive, although you need to order the face plate separately if I recall....


----------

